# Lots of t/s? Just curious



## loreenj (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been reading TUG with interest for the past few weeks since I joined. And I am wondering about something: It seems like a lot of Tuggers have lots of timeshares. And then I notice that a lot of you also lockoff two bedrooms to get two weeks, you get ACs, and you take getaway offers. Do you really go on that much vacation? Do you rent out some weeks? Do you just have a lot of weeks banked?

I'm still trying to figure it all out, but I'm certainly intrigued by the idea of taking lots of nice vacations. Fill me in, if you will. Thanks!


----------



## tombo (Apr 29, 2009)

You buy one, love vacationing in timeshares, so you buy two. Two is great, so why not 3? If 3 is good 4 is better. Then you keep watching e-bay and you keep finding bargain prices on resorts you have always wanted to own and the deals are too good to pass. Suddenly you have 6 or 10 or 12 or 15. Now you can only use 3 or 4 a year so you try to rent them (not a good idea in this economy). You can't rent them all so you bank some and give some to friends and family. Family and friends are happy and you feel good giving a week to them.  Finally after the addiction totally takes over your sense of reason you will continue to buy weeks even after you know that you don't need anymore weeks anywhere, that they are hard to rent and even harder to sell. At this point you are a full blown timeshare addict. If you can stop at 3 or 4 weeks you might not become an addict. At the 6 or 7 week ownership level it is time to get in the 12 step program.

 Hi. My name is Tom. I am a timeshare addict.


----------



## loreenj (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Tom. I did have a suspicion that this could happen -- and that it has happened to some. We bought our first t/s just this past winter. We got a great vacation deal which of course included the mandatory both-spouses-must-attend sales pitch. Neither my husband nor I ever thought we would buy a t/s. Close friends of ours own a Marriott t/s and they would rave about it. We thought they were crazy. Now we're intrigued about the whole concept and I can see how t/s can be like potato chips. Our friends are doing the I-told-you-so. I'm going to try to pace myself.

Thanks so much for sharing. I am just so curious about the whole thing. Is it like being a collector? Obviously though, of course, people really get a lot enjoyment out of it as well. I think there are far worse addictions than loving great vacations. Still, though, I guess a person has to be careful not to get in over their head.

I hope others share their story as well. Again, it's a new world to me and I just find it fascinating.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2009)

loreenj said:


> I hope others share their story as well. Again, it's a new world to me and I just find it fascinating.




My story isn't a lot different than yours.  I never thought I'd buy a timeshare - it all seemed too complicated and expensive for me to want to deal with all the details.

Then I went on a vacation to Cabo San Lucas with my brother and sister-in-law, to stay in the t/s they owned there.  I really, REALLY liked the extra space, the kitchen facilities, the "non-hotel-room" feel of the place.  It was captivating.  During the "Owner's Update" salespitch we got roped into, when the sales guy asked if I was ready to buy a t/s, I said, "No.  Why buy one when I can stay with my brother for free?"  (The salespitch ended soon after that.)

After we got home, I started exploring the whole idea of t/s ownership.  I found TUG, learned a bunch, and then I stepped into the world of eBay resales.  I've since bought five timeshares, all on eBay, and none for more than a few hundred dollars.  I've stayed in a couple of them, exchanged a few for great vacations in other areas, and been able to send a few family and friends away on a very nice vacation they truly enjoyed.  It's pretty darn nice to vacation like I want, at a pace I truly enjoy.  

I'm not quite at addict-level yet, but I can see how easy it could be to buy more than I could use.  So far, I'm keeping things in check.  But the clock is ticking...  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 29, 2009)

*You Asked For It, You Got It.*




loreenj said:


> I hope others share their story as well.


Click here for our timeshare story -- how we started out with 1 (resale) timeshare & ended up with 3½ (resale) timeshares. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## loreenj (Apr 29, 2009)

AwayWeGo:

I love your story!! So well told too. Thanks.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 29, 2009)

loreenj said:


> AwayWeGo:
> 
> I love your story!! So well told too. Thanks.



I agree!


----------



## Conan (Apr 30, 2009)

It's very easy to overbuy once you get hooked. Especially when you can buy really good deeded weeks for under $250 on Ebay (e.g. bid $50 plus $200 for the closing).

I use about four of the ten weeks I own, I rent four at a modest profit which helps subsidize the maintenance of the others, which leaves me with two more than I really need. Those I really should sell but for now I let my kids use them and look forward to retirement which for me is not that far away.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2009)

*So True.*




rklein001 said:


> It's very easy to overbuy once you get hooked.


And even in flush times, it's lots easier to make a smart bargain timeshare purchase than it is to make any kind of timeshare sale. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (May 1, 2009)

But I'm still wondering, do you stay in all of the ones that are listed in your signature or are there some that you've never stayed in yourself? Is there one that you always stay in yourself? Do most people keep what they have and add on, or do they sell them off from time to time?


----------



## loreenj (May 1, 2009)

Like the PP, I'm wondering too: Do you have to so a "spring cleaning" every now and then, and sell what you are not using?


----------



## tombo (May 1, 2009)

I am selling some of my weeks now. I had great luck renting most of my weeks I didn't personally use over the last several years. I usually had to  bank 2 to 4 weeks that didn't rent, vacationed 4 to 5 weeks personaly, and I rented 12 to 15 weeks which subsidized my addiction (actually giving me a profit exceeding the total MF's of all weeks combined). This year I have many weeks that haven't rented for the first time ever. I have a 4th of July week on the panhandle that has yet to rent, a couple of summer smokey mountain weeks, and some other beach weeks that as yet are unrented. Some of the weeks I have rente are for lower prices than I rented for in the past to be cmpetitive with listings of other owners. My son will probably use one beach week, I will probably make long weekends out of a couple of weeks (already allocated my vacation time to other trips),and I will probably end up banking several last minute which kills the trading value. 

In the past my MF's were non exisistent because rentals paid for all MF's including the ones I used, gave away, and banked. This year the cost per week I vacation in my timeshares could rise from $0.00 last year when I was paid to vacation to $1000 or more per week I actually use this year. 

Unfortunatelly not only is renting hard right now, so is selling, but I am selling several for whatever I can get. In a year or two when the economy comes back I might be kicking myself for dumping some weeks at the worst possible time, but in January when all the MF's start coming due without the 2009 rental income to pay them, I will be glad to have reduced my timeshare holdings.

Shop e-bay. Only buy resale, never from a imeshare sales weasel at one of the presentations!! Research resorts and sellers on TUG. Feel good about buying a couple of weeks that you would use personally every year (not bought for trade). It is fun to own and vacation in timeshares. Timeshares are larger and usually nicer than hotels, cheaper for a week's stay than a hotel (if you buy a week with reasonable M's), and it is something you won't regret if you don't get addicted and buy more than you can use personally. 

Read, study, and ask questions before you buy. If you are careful it could be one of your best purchases ever. If you buy a bad week, at a bad resort, with a bad developer and/or high MF's, it will be one of your worst purchases ever and it will be very hard to get rid of. Good luck and welcome to timesharing 101.


----------



## rhonda (May 1, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> But I'm still wondering, do you stay in all of the ones that are listed in your signature or are there some that you've never stayed in yourself? Is there one that you always stay in yourself?


Of our list, we generally _use_ our Worldmark (WM), Warner Springs Ranch (WSR), Disney Vacation Club (DVC) and _trade_ our Grand Pacific Palisades (GPP) and South Africa (SA).  As a funny twist, we often trade the SA into the GPP but have never stayed in our original GPP week.  We've owned the SA week since 2002 - but have not been to the continent of Africa since 1999.    (Hope to visit SA _someday_.)

These are our general patterns.  I have very few "_always/never_" rules regarding our timeshare use except these:
Never lose a week.
Always get the "best bang for the buck."



Redrosesix said:


> Do most people keep what they have and add on, or do they sell them off from time to time?


We've twice sold off small numbers of WM credits.  Both cases were to "right size" the account with respect to Maint Fee tiers after combining add-on accounts.


----------



## rhonda (May 1, 2009)

loreenj said:


> Do you really go on that much vacation? Do you rent out some weeks? Do you just have a lot of weeks banked?


We use all of ours -- but often travel with family and friends.  Our habits of booking _large units_ or _multiple units_ often over long _weekends_ tends to consume our timeshare fairly quickly.

I guess I need to modify my statement in the previous post of _always_ getting the most "bang for the buck."  If traveling with group, I'll book the largest available unit using the most _cost effective_ methods -- but we won't fill the unit to its max occupancy.  Having sufficient space and privacy is important to us even if it means spending more points than required by the property's occupancy guidelines.


----------



## rhonda (May 1, 2009)

Related threads ... 
Advantage of owning many timeshares, Sept 2008
Owning Multiple Systems, Feb 2009
How many TS are too much?, Mar 2008
Maybe too much is really too much, Dec 2008
My Sudden Urge To Buy Timeshare?, Feb 2006
There are plenty others ...


----------



## funtime (May 3, 2009)

*I usually end up renting my units but right before use period*

Tombo don't give up on your summer rentals.  My Southern California summer July rental almost always rents in June!  People are really last minute.  We like Redweek.  Also, this year my sister and I have taken to placing an add in ebay (sometimes a fixed ad rather than an auction) and then advertising like heck on Craig's List).  We then advise the serious CL responders (not the spammers that we get a lot of) that they can go through the ebay ad - which shows our great "feedback" and gives all parties more comfort than a Craig's List add.  Of course, usually ebay rentals are not rented for the highest amount but it is a good way to try to generate more interest.  The ebay ad would also be a good supplement for bulletin board or other informal rental sites.  We usually have the ebay add at about $50 more than the CL ad so if they do go through ebay which we are happy to have them do, we do not have to absorb the ebay fees, the renters do.  Just a tip to help increase rentals this year.  Funtime


----------



## tombo (May 3, 2009)

funtime said:


> Tombo don't give up on your summer rentals.  My Southern California summer July rental almost always rents in June!  People are really last minute.  We like Redweek.  Also, this year my sister and I have taken to placing an add in ebay (sometimes a fixed ad rather than an auction) and then advertising like heck on Craig's List).  We then advise the serious CL responders (not the spammers that we get a lot of) that they can go through the ebay ad - which shows our great "feedback" and gives all parties more comfort than a Craig's List add.  Of course, usually ebay rentals are not rented for the highest amount but it is a good way to try to generate more interest.  The ebay ad would also be a good supplement for bulletin board or other informal rental sites.  We usually have the ebay add at about $50 more than the CL ad so if they do go through ebay which we are happy to have them do, we do not have to absorb the ebay fees, the renters do.  Just a tip to help increase rentals this year.  Funtime



Thanks! I might try Craigs List and e-bay. Those are rental spots I have not tried.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2009)

Here's a hint about Craigstlist  - every 48 hours, delete your Ads, wait half an hour and repost them, to bring them to the top of the list.  If you set up a CL Acct., you can just repost the same Ad, without having to re-create it.


----------



## bookworm (May 3, 2009)

I had success recently with a Craig's List ad for a spring break week in the Poconos. I did get a few people who clearly were spamming, but there were a few others that were interested and one person snapped it up quick and easy.


----------



## tombo (May 4, 2009)

I listed 2 of my summer beach weeks on Craig's list last night and I already got a couple of spammers from Craig's list and one person who wants a calendar showing all of the weeks I have available at the resort this summer. Hopefully between the spam and tire kickers I might get a real renter or two. 

Thanks for the advice. TUG will help even seasoned timeshare people learn new tricks. I have been renting weeks for years and I never had a problem until this year. With the lack of rental demand thanks to the economy one suggestion like Craig's list could help me a bunch by finding a renter or two. I will keep my fingers crossed and once again thanks for the advice.

Craig's List, it's apparently not just for escort ads.


----------



## loreenj (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone. All your replies are so interesting. Thanks. And now I'm off to read the older threads that Rhonda posted.


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2009)

You do get a lot of scammers on Craigslist, but they are totally obvious.  Using Paypal weeds them out, because they all want to send you a check.  When I post my Ads (I have 4 right now) I usually get the same scam email sent to all 4 Ads from the same person.  If they are persistant, I have them send their check to the California Attorney General.


----------



## RandR (May 8, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> It's very easy to overbuy once you get hooked. Especially when you can buy really good deeded weeks for under $250 on Ebay (e.g. bid $50 plus $200 for the closing).



But how do you know what are really good deeded weeks?  I have read lots of posts that said that the ones selling on Ebay for next to nothing are generally worth just that.


----------



## tombo (May 9, 2009)

RandR said:


> But how do you know what are really good deeded weeks?  I have read lots of posts that said that the ones selling on Ebay for next to nothing are generally worth just that.



Some are worth next to nothing. Some are great weeks that are selling for next to nothing. Do the research and you will learn which are which. And always remember that in timeshares beauty and value is often in the eye of the beholder.

There are many threads on TUG about what to buy. Ideally a 5 star or Gold Crown resort, 2 bed room, fixed or floating during times when school is not in session (summer, sring break, Christmas/New Years), and location of almost anywhere but Orlando and Vegas (oversupply of timeshares in those areas, so easy to trade for) but especially summer on the beach or ski season in the mountains and with low MF's. The previous description can be found very cheaply on e-bay if you research different resorts and if you are patient (one week will sell for $1200 and an identical week will sell for $75 on a different auction) 

The best timeshare to buy is at a resort YOU like at a location and time of year that YOU would like to use personally each and every year.Some of the timeshares I own that I love are not on the top 10 TUG list of area resorts. Some of the top 10 area resorts I personally don't want to own. Find what you love and even if you buy it for $1, you will be happy. If you pay $10,000 for a resort you don't really like or that has HIGH MF's, you will probably always be dissappointed. Do the research and rent before you buy to see which resort is the right fit for YOU.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2009)

tombo said:


> You buy one, love vacationing in timeshares, so you buy two. Two is great, so why not 3? If 3 is good 4 is better. Then you keep watching e-bay and you keep finding bargain prices on resorts you have always wanted to own and the deals are too good to pass. Suddenly you have 6 or 10 or 12 or 15. Now you can only use 3 or 4 a year so you try to rent them (not a good idea in this economy). You can't rent them all so you bank some and give some to friends and family. Family and friends are happy and you feel good giving a week to them.  Finally after the addiction totally takes over your sense of reason you will continue to buy weeks even after you know that you don't need anymore weeks anywhere, that they are hard to rent and even harder to sell. At this point you are a full blown timeshare addict. If you can stop at 3 or 4 weeks you might not become an addict. At the 6 or 7 week ownership level it is time to get in the 12 step program.
> 
> Hi. My name is Tom. I am a timeshare addict.



This is ME!  :rofl:


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 9, 2009)

i am done at nine. i can control what i own, it is not overwhelming like i thought it would be.

i am at 2/3 of my maintenance fees paid for this year. rentals are much harder this year because of the economy. we used a lot for ourselves, and traded with II and RCI.

i hardly ever look at ebay,and if i do it is not for me. i am really done and at this point i am not an addict. i had a goal and i reached it and have no need or desire to buy more.

but i am a pointsjunkie (air and starpoints) and that satisfies my addictive part of my brain.

so i have  a lot of timeshares and now i try to get to the vacations for free with my air miles. so far so good.


----------



## RandR (May 9, 2009)

tombo said:


> There are many threads on TUG about what to buy. Ideally a 5 star or Gold Crown resort, 2 bed room, fixed or floating during times when school is not in session (summer, sring break, Christmas/New Years), and location of almost anywhere but Orlando and Vegas (oversupply of timeshares in those areas, so easy to trade for) but especially summer on the beach or ski season in the mountains and with low MF's. The previous description can be found very cheaply on e-bay if you research different resorts and if you are patient (one week will sell for $1200 and an identical week will sell for $75 on a different auction)
> 
> The best timeshare to buy is at a resort YOU like at a location and time of year that YOU would like to use personally each and every year.Some of the timeshares I own that I love are not on the top 10 TUG list of area resorts. Some of the top 10 area resorts I personally don't want to own. Find what you love and even if you buy it for $1, you will be happy. If you pay $10,000 for a resort you don't really like or that has HIGH MF's, you will probably always be dissappointed. Do the research and rent before you buy to see which resort is the right fit for YOU.



Tombo, thanks for your help.  My biggest problem is that for me personally your answer contains a Catch 22.  You, and many others, on TUG say buy where you like and would be happy to stay if you got "stuck" with a week and couldn't trade it.  Well for my family, at least for the foreseeable future, that would be Orlando.  But many people say don't buy Orlando because it is so overbuilt.  I know there are other nice places to go, like Hilton Head or Cape Cod, but we don't have much interest in them for right now.  Our plan was originally, before I found TUG, to buy (resale of course) in Orlando probably at one of the majors, Hilton, Marriott, etc, and go EOY and trade to somewhere else in their system EOY.  Really confusing!


----------



## WINSLOW (May 9, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is ME!  :rofl:





This is me also, and it happened WAY TOO FAST!


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 9, 2009)

*We Bought In Orlando Despite What "Everybody" Says & We Like It.  So There.*




RandR said:


> But many people say don't buy Orlando because it is so overbuilt.


We're happy going back to Orlando again & again -- even on "surprise" vacation if our timeshares offered for rent get no takers some years.  

Branson, Las Vegas, etc., are nice now & then but for us they have less repeat drawing power than Orlando in wintertime.  Ditto Massanutten & Gatlinburg. 

There's a reason why Orlando FL is so "overbuilt" with timeshares. 

Overbuilt, it turns out, is in the eye of the beholder. 

Plus, by the time we encountered that advice from the savvy timeshare folks about not buying in Orlando, we had already bought in Orlando.  

So far, it has worked out great & we'd do it again.  In fact, we _did_ do it again.  In 2006 we bought an outstanding EEY Orlando timeshare right across the street from our outstanding every-year Orlando timeshare that we bought in 2003. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (May 10, 2009)

RandR said:


> Tombo, thanks for your help.  My biggest problem is that for me personally your answer contains a Catch 22.  You, and many others, on TUG say buy where you like and would be happy to stay if you got "stuck" with a week and couldn't trade it.  Well for my family, at least for the foreseeable future, that would be Orlando.  But many people say don't buy Orlando because it is so overbuilt.  I know there are other nice places to go, like Hilton Head or Cape Cod, but we don't have much interest in them for right now.  Our plan was originally, before I found TUG, to buy (resale of course) in Orlando probably at one of the majors, Hilton, Marriott, etc, and go EOY and trade to somewhere else in their system EOY.  Really confusing!



If you and your family would like to go to Orlando every year (many families do), buy there and enjoy. Before you buy there think about a couple of things. 

1. It is a long way from where you live. Is it a driveable vacation for you? If it requires air fare, it could become very expensive to fly the whole family if tickets get vey high in the future due to fuel costs or some other reason. If you buy somewhere close you can drive there each year with the family no matter what.

2. It is easier to trade for a good Orlando resort than anywhere else in the world. If you ever want to trade any week you purchased at any location, you can always trade for Orlando. Orlando will not always trade for a good summer beach week.

3. As your kids get older do you think that they will continue to want to go to Orlando every year? Some kids (and parents) want to go to Orlando every year, my family got bored with it. My kids loved it when they were young, but as they got older they didn't ever want to go to Disney anymore, and didn't want to go to Universal, Bush gardens, etc very often (every 4 or 5 years). My kids did want to go snow skiing every year and they wanted to spend at least one week a year on the beach. We bought a week at Daytona and spent a week at the beach several years mixing in one or two days at the theme parks. 

4. Closer is better to get people together. My son lives 2 and a half hours form me and my daughter lives 30 minutes from me. If we vacation together we usually drive in  2 or 3 different vehicles. After I purchased some summer beach weeks on the panhandle (prettier beaches than Daytona and much closer) they didn't want to drive all the way to Daytona anymore. It became our tradition to have the family vacation on the panhandle at least one week every year, and this is with a daughter who is 24 and her finance, and a son who is 21 and his girlfriend. It is great getting all 6 of us together. I couldn't beg enough to get them in the car to drive to meet us in Orlando, but they always drive down for our panhandle beach week. We also own a ski week in North Carolina. It is about a 12 hour drive, but the kids will drive up for at least 4 or 5 days to ski and hang out in the condo. If my timeshare was in Utah or Colorado the skiing would be a lot better, but it would be hard if not impossible to get us all together in the Rockies. Close has advantages now, and possibly in the future when the kids leave the nest.

5. If you buy a week that you would like to use every year close to home, you can rent Orlando weeks from owners or buy weeks on extra vacations from RCI for about what your MF's would be. Currently for July 2009 you can rent weeks at several Disney resorts starting at $1900. You can rent a week in 2 bed room Summer Bay for $881, a week in Bonnett Creek for $1673, a week in Orange Lake Country Club for $1196, etc. Right now there are 333 units available in the Orlando area at 43 resorts for July 2009. 

On Redweek there are more for rent than on RCI and they are cheaper than the cost of MF's in many cases. For example 2 bed 2 bath Summer bay resort from 6-27 to 7-04 is $400, a 2 bed 2 bath at Marriott Royal Palms from 6-14 to 6-21 is $850,a 2 bed 2 bath at Marriott Grand Vista from 6-12 to 6-19 is $500, 2 bed 2 bath at the Sheraton Vistana from 7-18 to 7-25 for $695,2 bed 2 bath Orange Lake Country Club from 7-25 to 8-01 for $760 etc. 

You can rent any week you want each year from an owner at almost any Orlando resort you want for MF's OR LESS. Why own in Orlando if you can stay there cheaper as a renter and you have no purchase expense, no assessments, and no MF increases to worry about? Try renting a summer beach week for MF's or less and you will rarely (if ever) be able to do so. Same thing with ski weeks, the rental price is almost always higher than the cost of MF's. If you buy a summer beach week or a mountain Ski week, you usually will save money owning over renting. If you buy in Orlando you will often pay more to vacation there as an owner than you would have had to pay as a renter. Spend a little while searching beach rental prices on redweek and then search Orlando rental prices. You will quickly see why so many of us say don't buy in Orlando, rent or trade into Orlando.


----------



## ace2000 (May 10, 2009)

Tombo - great job describing the dynamics involved with a decision like this.  Very well done.

I'll also add that you can substitute Branson for Orlando in the same discussion.


----------



## RandR (May 10, 2009)

Tombo, I have started to expand my horizons in what I am looking for.  I have seen in several places about getting a summer place at the beach which I can then trade into Orlando when I want to or rent out to recoup my MF's.  Any suggestions?


----------



## tombo (May 10, 2009)

RandR said:


> Tombo, I have started to expand my horizons in what I am looking for.  I have seen in several places about getting a summer place at the beach which I can then trade into Orlando when I want to or rent out to recoup my MF's.  Any suggestions?



What beach would YOU and YOUR FAMILY like to go to for a week or a weekend?? Cape Cod? Myrtle Beach? Hilton Head? The Outer Banks? Daytona? Panama City beach? South Beach? Naples? Pick your favorite and second favorite beach and start researching resorts. Pick a resort you like at a beach you like and then start watching for deals on a summer week that is either fixed or floats during the summer break from school. When you feel sure that you know it is a resort and area you like, buy it as cheaply as possible and you will be a happy timeshare owner.

As far as what I look for in a beach resort, I personally don't want to stay in a resort the doesn't have OCEAN FRONT units. I love to sit on the balcony and listen to the waves and look at the ocean. Some people are fine staying on a golf course near a beach. To each his own, but oceanfront trades better and rents better.  Search the TUG reviews for different resorts at different beaches to help you make up your mind ,and if possible stay a week or at least visit any resort you are interested in to help you make you decision. Some like huge resorts with several pools, bars, restaurants etc. Some like small resorts that are not crowded. All that is important is that you buy what you like.

Good luck. Let us know if you have any questions and let us know when you finally buy your first week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2009)

Tombo is correct that you (and family) need to STAY at a resort before you buy there.  I have several beach area resorts which I own or visit regularly.  I definitely have my favorite which only about 1/2 of my friends rate as their favorite.  

Yes, there are physical things - pools, beach, room sizes, nearby town, etc.  Pictures and Mapquest can show you those things. BUT the other owners and the management company are intangible along with noise issues, construction, parking, elevators, or even if the beds are decent to sleep on.

At least this part of your research can be fun.


----------

